# Airforce Board!?



## Chipper (8 Nov 2005)

Just a quick question.  Wondering if anyone knows if the Pilot Board has sat yet.  I have been in constant contact with my recruiting centre but no one seems to know exactly if they have done the review yet.  I have completed everything they have asked me to do ( application, medical, interview, ACS), so I was just curious if anyone has any news on it!!  

Thanks for any news!!

Chipper


----------



## kincanucks (8 Nov 2005)

First of all this probably belongs in recruiting and secondly the pilot board sat last month and won't sit again until May or Jun next year.


----------



## jmnavy (9 Nov 2005)

I'm a pilot applicant as well.  The recruiting centre here in town (London) told me that there's a possibility that a board will be held before christmas to look at pilot applicants because they're short.  My situation has changed and I'm not trying for the january botc anymore so I haven't looked into it in a while (last update I got on that was in early october) but I was told that if it was happening, it was going to be in december.

please don't just take my word for it though.  Ask someone at the recruiting centre.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Nov 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> First of all this probably belongs in recruiting and secondly the pilot board sat last month and won't sit again until May or Jun next year.



The above quote is from "someone" in recruiting.....nuff' said  ;D


----------



## Chipper (9 Nov 2005)

I spoke to mt recruiting centre yesterday and they told me that the board sat between the 3rd and the 21st of October.  I just wanted clarifictation because it seemed like they were still unsure.


----------

